# 3rd Annual All Nissan/Infiniti SoCal Bash!



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

What: 3rd Annual All nissan/infiniti Meet/B B Q

When: January 29, 2006 @ 12:00

Where: 1015 Mandalay Beach Rd
Oxnard, CA 93035-1880 (beach/park)

This is our 3rd annual all nissan/infiniti meet. The past two meets have been a huge success, so we decided to throw another one this year and hopefully it will be as successful as the last few years. Last year we had a huge turnout of over 100 cars! i would not want to miss this event. We will be barbequeing cause last year lots of people came hungry. If you guys got any questions feel free to email me @
[email protected] or pm me.

also i will need a head count so we know how much food to get.. thanks.

So. Cal Guys you dont want to miss this!

Brought to you by your local oxnard nissan enthusiasts


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

here are some more pictures from last years meet!


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

and more!


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

bump! bump!


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

to the top! i cant believe no one on this forum is interested


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

I might... I dunno if I'll be bringin the S13 though... prob. my Accent if I come. To far away to know for sure.


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

sounds like fun, count me in!


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

I am so down Greg. I am trying my best to get my 510 running so I can get there! Either way I am still going to go! I might have acouple guys going too!


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

Cali SE-R said:


> I am so down Greg. I am trying my best to get my 510 running so I can get there! Either way I am still going to go! I might have acouple guys going too!



kool look foward to seeing you there bring all the fiends you want! Remember guys Free FOod!


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

se_nismo said:


> ...bring all the fiends you want...


Fiends or friends? How's about both?


----------



## wicked510 (Sep 26, 2005)

I gonna go to this event but my 510 is no where being done so If you guys dont mind me rolling in my 06 wrx.. Thats what I'm gonna be going in..


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Not as long as I get to take it for a spin. :thumbup: 

I'll probably show. Depends, I've gotta take my Accent into the dealership, and the S13 needs new tires and an oil change. We'll see.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

*Convoy to Oxnard*

*~PLANS IN PROCESS OF CHANGING~*


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

*Convoy to Oxnard.*

Tadaa!!

*ATTN: All Orange County and South.*
I'm going to set up a group run to oxnard in conjunction to one from NissanClub.com for all that are interested.

First off, *PLEASE* make sure to *TOP OFF YOUR GAS * before coming... it's going to be alot of driving. Time to buy breakfast will also be available along the way. *note: Krispy Kreme's is the second stop*

Itinerary:

Meet at the Irvine Spectrum south lot at 8:00a
Leave at approx. 8:15a
Meet at Krispi Kreme's in Cerritos at approx. 8:45a
Leave at approx. 9:00a
Meet at Fry's Electronics in the City of Industry at approx. 9:30a
Leave at approx. 9:45a
Meet at Vons in Santa Monica at approx. 10:30a
Leave at approx. 10:45a
Arrive in Oxnard at approx. 12:00p-12:30p


Simple rules,

We drive convoy style, taking up only one lane, unless passing for photos/videos.
No excessive speeding. (over 85) If you get rolled, no one's stopping for you.
Running lights on while with the group to identify you as such.
No racing/erratic lane changes (again one lane unless passing slow traffic)
radios and cell phones are encouraged, as well as cameras and camcorders, however... please use them in a safe manner. Preferably used by a passenger.
and last but not least lets make it a fun run. and drive courteosly. Let others in, and don't cut people off.

Route Directions:
-MEET-
1. Start on ENTERPRISE (at ENTERPRISE & IRVINE CENTER DR in IRVINE)
2. Bear L onto I-405 NORTH toward LONG BEACH
3. Take exit #24 onto I-605 NORTH
4. Take the SOUTH ST exit
5. Turn R on SOUTH ST
6. Turn L on GRIDLEY RD
7. Make a U-turn at 186TH ST onto GRIDLEY RD
8. Arrive at 18605 GRIDLEY RD, CERRITOS, on the R 
-MEET-
1. Start at 18605 GRIDLEY RD, CERRITOS going toward 187TH ST
2. Turn R on SOUTH ST
3. Take ramp onto I-605
4. Take ramp onto CA-60
5. Take ramp toward CROSSROADS PKWY S
6. Turn L on CROSSROADS PKWY
7. Arrive at 13401 CROSSROADS PKWY E, CITY OF INDUSTRY, on the L 
-MEET-
1. Start at 13401 CROSSROADS PKWY E, CITY OF INDUSTRY
2. Turn L onto CA-60
3. Merge onto I-10
4. Take ramp onto OLYMPIC BLVD
5. Turn R on LINCOLN BLVD[CA-2]
6. Turn L on BROADWAY
7. Arrive at 710 BROADWAY, SANTA MONICA, on the L 
-MEET-
1. Start at 710 BROADWAY, SANTA MONICA (Southwest, it should be left from the parking lot)
2. Turn R on OCEAN AVE
3. Turn L on CALIFORNIA AVE (California Incline)
4. Turn R on CA-1 (PCH)
5. Turn L on EAST CHANNEL ISLANDS BLVD.
6. Arrive at 1601 SOUTH HARBOR BLVD, OXNARD, on the left.


*Irvine Meet Location.









Cerritos Meet Location.









City of Industry Meet Location.









Santa Monica Meet Location.









Oxnard Final Meet Location.









Again, let's make this a safe and fun trip. *


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Z_Spool said:


> *~PLANS IN PROCESS OF CHANGING~*


P.S. if a mod could delete this post and post #13, it'd be greatly appreciated.
(hehe, took a little longer than 2 hours to plan this thing. *sigh* if only I had mod powers)


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

****UPDATE****


*ATTN: All Orange County and Further South.*
I've set up a group run to Oxnard in conjunction to a NissanClub.com run for all that are interested.

First off, *PLEASE* make sure to *TOP OFF YOUR GAS * before coming... it's going to be alot of driving. Time to buy breakfast will also be available along the way. *note: Krispy Kreme's is the second stop*

Itinerary:

Meet at the Irvine Spectrum south lot at 8:00a
Leave at approx. 8:15a
Meet at Krispi Kreme's in Cerritos at approx. 8:45a
Leave at approx. 9:00a
Meet at Fry's Electronics in the City of Industry at approx. 9:30a
Leave at approx. 9:45a
Meet at Virginia Avenue Park in Santa Monica at approx. 10:30a
Leave at approx. 10:45a
Arrive in Oxnard at approx. 12:00p-12:30p


Simple rules,

We drive convoy style, taking up only one lane, unless passing for photos/videos.
No excessive speeding. (over 85) If you get rolled, no one's stopping for you.
Running lights on while with the group to identify you as such.
No racing/erratic lane changes (again one lane unless passing slow traffic)
radios and cell phones are encouraged, as well as cameras and camcorders, however... please use them in a safe manner. Preferably used by a passenger.
and last but not least lets make it a fun run. and drive courteosly. Let others in, and don't cut people off.

Route Directions:
-MEET-
1. Start on ENTERPRISE (at ENTERPRISE & IRVINE CENTER DR in IRVINE)
2. Bear L onto I-405 NORTH toward LONG BEACH
3. Take exit #24 onto I-605 NORTH
4. Take the SOUTH ST exit
5. Turn R on SOUTH ST
6. Turn L on GRIDLEY RD
7. Make a U-turn at 186TH ST onto GRIDLEY RD
8. Arrive at 18605 GRIDLEY RD, CERRITOS, on the R 
-MEET-
1. Start at 18605 GRIDLEY RD, CERRITOS going toward 187TH ST
2. Turn R on SOUTH ST
3. Take ramp onto I-605
4. Take ramp onto CA-60
5. Take ramp toward CROSSROADS PKWY S
6. Turn L on CROSSROADS PKWY
7. Arrive at 13401 CROSSROADS PKWY E, CITY OF INDUSTRY, on the L 
-MEET-
1. Start at 13401 CROSSROADS PKWY E, CITY OF INDUSTRY
2. Turn L onto CA-60
3. Merge onto I-10
4. Take ramp onto CLOVERFIELD BLVD.
5. Turn R on PICO BLVD.
6. Arrive at VIRGINIA AVE. PARK, on the R 
-MEET-
1. Start at VIRGINIA AVE. PARK
2. Turn R on PICO BLVD.
2. Turn R on 20TH ST.
3. Turn L on I-10
4. I-10 turns into CA-1 (PCH)
5. Turn L on EAST CHANNEL ISLANDS BLVD.
6. Arrive at 1601 SOUTH HARBOR BLVD, OXNARD, on the left.


*Irvine Meet Location.









Cerritos Meet Location.









City of Industry Meet Location.









Santa Monica Meet Location.









Oxnard Final Meet Location.









Again, let's make this a safe and fun trip. *


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

**Just an Idea**

Since alot of internet forums have members that have never met/seen eachother before, you may want to tag your car with your screen name. It's pretty simple... Just mask off your name on any window you see fit (I'm using my quarter glass on both sides, rally style.) And spray with Krylon. it comes off really easy with a razor blade and some laquer thinner so it won't damage your window, nor will it leave any permanent marks. You may also want to use the forum to identify yourelf. (I've allready got decals going in my back window for that) See you there.


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

How did this turn out?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

FREAKIN' AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! (pic's to come)


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

*Just a Teaser... more pic's to come.*

*KRISPY KREMES*
















*FRY'S*
















*ENROUTE TO SANTA MONICA*


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

*click for vid*


----------

